# white fluff identification please



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

It might be mold. The pictures don't show a very good close up of the white fluff itself.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't doubt you because I am at a loss but what would cause mold in a tank that I don't feed. I put no food in this tank and haven't since I've grown a good algae bed though. I don't know what would cause mold if that is what it is. I don't have an overly great camera so I can't get any closer.

Anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is about as close up as I can get. Like I said, I know its not snail eggs but I have seen an increase in water fleas and other little critters. I just don't see mold showing up in my tank when it would have to materialize from nothing.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmm.... you got me wondering too. I've never seen anything like it. The closest guess ive got would be shail trails if you've got a descent sized one in there. Thats my best guess. Maybe if you cleaned the glass inside and out and took the same pic it would clear it up a bit? I am interested to see what the answer to this is though. I thought maybe driftwood fuzz at first but this looks different than that even.


EDIT: Hello Abrium the ninja


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

let me clean the glass right quick and see if ye ol' droid can take a better picture of my mystery fungus/eggs/mold/wtf. Give me a second, I'll also stir it up a bit to see if I can get a better angle.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Alright, this is about as good as I can get with my severely limited equipment. I am going to try to provide everything that will be relevant starting with water parms. 

tank size 10 gallon
Ammonia & Nitrites = 0
Nitrates = < 20 ppm (strip color change doesn't happen until 20)
ph = ~ 7.5ish
Gen Hard = 12

Routine:
A weekly water change happens regardless of nitrate reading. The amount of water changed ranges from 20% to 40%. The occasional vacuum will happen but never all of the substrate at the same time. Biomedia is never completely removed and as stated in my first post this tank gets about 12 to 14 hours of light to facilitate algae growth to feed the inhabitants. Approximately 1ml of seachem flourish is given during the water change and water is chemically aged with a tetra de-chlorinator.

Occupancy:
At least 50 red cherry shrimp by now (they are breeding like cockroaches)
3 otto catfish
2 small gold mystery snails
2 black mollies

Here are the best pictures that I can get with my droid:


Picture 1: Just a good overall picture of what I am seeing when I look at it. The behavior of this stuff seems to remain constant as in there is none of it free flowing in the water and it is seemingly adhered to the individual strands of the marimo moss. However, I do also see a few pieces forming on nearby java moss and hornwort. In both instances it is stuck around a leaf or stem.









Picture 2: This is the closest I can get without pixilating the image. As you can see there are what looks like mature instances and you can begin to see some more developing to the right of the established "colony".









Picture 3: Just in case someone wanted to throw in the token snail eggs response I found a cluster of common snail eggs not far from my strange new growth who I am now calling Steve & co. You can see my mystery fungi/mold is much smaller.









Picture 4: Overall of the tank to demonstrate water clarity and plant life in the tank. 









I really hope this helps someone draw a conclusion as to what I am dealing with. Its growth pattern somewhat indicates that it doesn't go water borne to land and start a new colony because this outbreak is only happening in one corner of my tank and trust me I looked everything over with a fine tooth comb once I seen this intruder, I mean we all do don't we? Tufts of it are bigger towards the center of the outbreak and smaller on the edges.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

update, no change between yesterday and today so whatever the growth is it doesn't feel the need to spread anymore.


----------



## Gilllessgirl (Mar 5, 2011)

I've also recently started getting these blobs in my tank as well. Only thing that has changed is the addition of my dwarf frogs into my larger tank. Thought it was unviable eggs from the female since they started calling and "hugging" a lot. Its only on my hornwort and the roots of the water lettuce. All the broader leafed plants are unaffected. I have noticed that any uneaten food, especially insects, become white and cottony in 2-3 days. Nobody is getting sick thus far. I've had it for 2 weeks. My guess is a type of fungus but I have never had this problem before.


----------



## Gilllessgirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Update from yesterday. Sadly, I lost a male dwarf frog. Thought he was having a rough shed but perhaps whatever is growing on those plants colonised his skin and made him sick. If another frog dies, I will definately declare a feud with the funk, whatever it is.


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

to me it looks like pond snail eggs or mold, thats my best guess hope it goes away soon..


----------



## FlowerbedOnion (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks like colonies of stentor, a type of stalked ciliate


----------

